# Rate young Claire Forlani



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 24, 2019)

Top tier eyes + long midface, what is her rating?


----------



## androidcel (Mar 24, 2019)

very gl tbh


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 24, 2019)

my girlfriend looks like her


----------



## dogtown (Mar 24, 2019)

The tip of her nose looks really weird tbh I don’t find her that attractive


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Mar 24, 2019)

shes pretty hot tbh i give an 8


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 24, 2019)

Should've had a Chad Pitt warning prefix here, wasn't ready to get mogged.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 24, 2019)

she is the literal physical definition of cougar


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 29, 2019)

Had a crush on her as a teen/10


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 29, 2019)

10/10 tbh I would eat her asshole clean


----------



## medialcanthuscel (May 1, 2019)

another example of pussy with good eyes+long midface


----------



## medialcanthuscel (May 15, 2019)

Megan Gale


----------



## Wincel (May 15, 2019)

1/10 would not bang

additional comments: not male


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 4, 2020)

BLEG PERSON said:


> she is the literal physical definition of cougar


The agepill is hard to swallow b


----------



## Timbacky48 (Jul 4, 2020)

I feel you guys like masculine faces tbh


----------



## Taylorswift (Jul 4, 2020)

If her midface is considered long...then I don’t know what mine is.


----------



## bwrauycnee (Feb 9, 2022)

Holy PCT


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 9, 2022)

She low-key fogged Pitt in the movie.


----------



## zeek (Feb 9, 2022)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Top tier eyes + long midface, what is her rating?



You got a mommy kink?


----------



## bwrauycnee (Feb 10, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> She low-key fogged Pitt in the movie.


Looksmatched. Which is impressive since that’s prime Pitt


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Feb 14, 2022)

Insanely beautiful. 9/10


----------



## AscendingHero (Jun 27, 2022)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Top tier eyes + long midface, what is her rating?



90s North Atlandid Gigastacy, and mega cope anything less

Jolie but with insane eyes








Stupidly good eye area, better brows and pfl and she's rivalling Lima in the eye department

What a fucking fogger, 9-9.5/10 imo, would do very naugthy things.

Aged Gracefully especially for a white women, genetic superiority

Made Joe Black a 10/10 movie imo


----------

